# LGB train won't run



## Btwatson29 (Nov 29, 2020)

My husband recently took his train set from childhood out of storage to set up for this Christmas. We cannot get it running. We've bought a new control at this point and the wires for the track seem to be just fine. Any tips on trouble shooting?


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

Have you tried cleaning the track?


----------



## Btwatson29 (Nov 29, 2020)

I have not. Been reading that might be what to try next. Would that make it not work at all? Is there everyday household things you can use to clean it?


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

It might not work at all if the track is dirty. 

You can use a rag with rubbing alcohol to clean the track, but I prefer to use a Bright Boy cleaning pad, which you can find quite cheaply.


----------



## Btwatson29 (Nov 29, 2020)

We got the rails clean and got it working but the best engine the Christmas one won't go on it. Not sure if it's the wheels are sort of stuck or something wrong with the engine itself


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The wheels and pickups are likely to be as dirty as the track. That would be the next step.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Btwatson29 said:


> We got the rails clean and got it working but the best engine the Christmas one won't go on it. Not sure if it's the wheels are sort of stuck or something wrong with the engine itself


Look for something stuck in the gears that make it run.
Tinsel? Pieces of cotton "snow"? Pieces of a rug?
Something else?
Also clean the locomotives wheels where they ride on the rails.
Make sure all the track is tight too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Post a some good pictures of the locomotive, sides and bottom.


----------

